# 29 gallon tank mates



## ChrisPalmieri (Sep 26, 2011)

So, as I mentioned in my intro thread, I currently have a 10 gallon with 1 angelfish, 4 platys, 3 black skirt tetras and 2 snails and I am planning to to move them to a 29 gallon in order to accommodate the angels full size, as well as fill out the black skirt school to 6. I'd also like to add 3 more platys. This leaves me with 14 fish in the tank.

Now my question is: What, if anything, should I add as a tank mate? I need something that is okay being by themselves and will get along with the other fish. Any suggestions?


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

Kinda sounds full already.  Add the fish to the 29 gallon and see how it looks. Let the fish you have grow to adulthood and see how things are from there. 

Well, that's my suggestion anyway. But I have a tendency to try to understock my tanks.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree, you can't add much else unless you want to overstock your tank.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

agreed, angelfish are better suited to 55g + tanks imho


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could add a bottom dweller like a smaller (bushy nose or rubber lip) pleco, a school of 4-6 otocyclus (sp?) catfish, or some bigger shrimp like Amanos (the angel will snack on them otherwise).


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd leave it as is (after adding to the Black Skirts like you said.) You'd be surprised how full 14 fish can make a tank look.

Your Angel will be fine in the 29g - just don't add another Angel. I've got 2 in a 36g tank. It's true that bigger tanks (55g+) are best for them, but I think you'll be just fine.


----------

